# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Alguien ha probado el SPIDER PEN!!!

## Neither

Hola, me gustaría saber q tal funciona el Spider Pen... tengo una duda  :roll: , cuál me aconsejarías un ITR o el Spider Pen. He leido varios artículos sobre el Spider Pen y a nadie le desilusiona.
Por eso os cuestiono la pregunta??

Un Saludo.

----------


## powerchisper

Hola colega...Yo pedi el Spider Pen y la verdad es que estaba un poco rehacio , `pero despues de probarlo , te dire que es una birguería de la técnica . La primera vez que tiré de la bolita de cera ya pensé que lo habia roto , pero solo fue que va tan fino como un longines y no habia sentido la traccion del hilo.Ademas , te puedes mover de frente o de perfil  , el motor mantiene tension constante . El diseño es realmente ingenioso . Solo lo he tenido que arreglarlo dos veces , una por cafrear el hilo ( normal que se rompiese ) y la otra lo rompí a propósito al hacer algo similar a la rosa flotante.Tambien se puede usar solo la parte de la capucha y te quedas con un ITR de unos 5 cm. Es mucho mas recomendable que cualquier ITR ya que no lo tienes que esconder , la distancia de retraccion no depende de gomas , y ademas si pierde fuerza solo hay que cambiar la pila. Asi que ya sabes....si lo pides a Yigalmesika.com te sale mucho mas barato aunque vale la pena lo que cuesta.

----------


## ignoto

El spider pen es la repera.
Es una caña.
Fácil de usar, no da problemas (excepto cuando se gasta la pila), el hilo es bueno, los reflejos mínimos, el tac se pega bien, etc...
Una virguería, vamos.
Si hay una buena compra, es esa.

----------


## jamartfer

Estoy de acuerdo... El Spider Pen es la caña... muy bueno y practicamente indetectable... Altamente recomendable.

Saludos.

----------


## Damael

Ya veo que es la "leche", pero ¿ es recomendable para un principiante ? o es mejor soltarse antes en los movimientos de hilos o directamente empezar con el spider pen?
Saludos.

----------


## BusyMan

¿??¿?
¿Te crees que el spider te lo va a dar todo hecho?

¿Cómo vas a usarlo si no estás MUY suelto en los movimientos de hilos como tú lo llamas?

Es como usar una cascarilla de monedas antes manejar monedas decentemente.

Se ha hecho magia con hilos durante muchisísimos años sin ITR... así que tienes un buen trecho que puedes recorrer antes de llegar a ello.

Cójele una bobina de hilo normal a tu madre y ya tienes para practicar. Vete bajando el calibre del hilo hasta que ni tú lo veas y entonces tendrás para otros muchos meses.

Un saludo

----------


## BITTOR

Yo la unica pega que le veo al spider pen es que a mi no me pega llevar un boli en la camisa o en la chaqueta.

Damael creo que te vendrian genial los dvds de Michael Ammar sobre levitaciones (milagros con hilo invisible faciles de realizar). Puedes buscar por el foro, lo que no se es si hay libros sobre este tema, yo no hago levitaciones.

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! yo tambien tengo el spider pen y me va de coña! :D
Vale la pena pagar los 50 y picos euros que vale :P


Saludos!

----------


## albornozcortes

Spiderpen...muy bueno, facil de "reparar", muchas posibilidades, el motor es buenisimo...excelente producto.

----------


## ralu

El spider-pen es fantastico,la unica pega es que a casi nadie hoy en dia le pega llevar un boli en la camisa.Pero con un poco de paciencia e imaginacion lo escondes y funciona igual.jejejje.Un saludo

----------


## lordeduard

Es como dicen, no creas que lo hace todo solito.....yo para empezar me compre un ITR y con eso empiezo y aprendo y si luego el Spider pen te ahorra algo de trabajo pues más suelto estaré.

Creo que los dos son igual de buenos, todo depende de para que lo vayas a usar o la frecuencia o los juegos o muchas cosas. :roll:

----------


## Goreneko

Pues no se, pero el mio hace mucho ruido al 'recogerse', y la pila se le acaba muy pronto... ¿no?

----------


## currichi

> Pues no se, pero el mio hace mucho ruido al 'recogerse', y la pila se le acaba muy pronto... ¿no?


Pues yo lo tengo hace como un año y no suena nada.
Las pilas durararán dependiendo del uso que le des. ¿quitas las pilas cuando no lo usas? Es recomendable hacerlo.

Neither, te habrá quedado claro que es un buen instrumento y recomendable, pero como todo hay que estudiarlo y practicarlo.

Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

pues no se la he quitado... a ver si va a ser eso... jaja

----------


## yosti

para mi que estudio ingenieria es muy comun llevar un boligrafo en la camisa asi que no es nada fuera de lo normal, me han convencio es mucho mejor el spider pen

----------


## Mago Mai

Me gusta mucho entre las otras opciones de I.T.R.
Es muy practico y facil de llevar
Mai

----------


## Mago Javi

Yo lo compré en Agosto y todavía no me he atrevido a usarlo en una actuación por varias razones: 1. Que se vea el hilo 2. Que se rompa porque cuando practico simpre me da la impresión de que se puede romper facilmente 3. porque no encuentro una rutina chula que hacer. Lo único que se me ocurre es la levitación del billete. Alguno de vosotros tiene alguna rutina guapa.. Muchas gracias y un saludo  :Wink1: 

javi.

----------


## Manu Magic

Puedes poner cartas de canto en el tapete es un efecto sencillo. También se puede sacar la carta elegida de un mazo.

----------


## LONGSHOT

yo lo tengo y me encanta, a un que no lo utilizo demasiado , hasta no estar seguro de la luz que me encontrare donde quiera ejecutar el juego, no valla  a ser que el hilo brille mas de lo deseado. por otro lado si como yo, nunca llevais boli en el sueter o camisa, el spider pen queda de coña en el bolsillo del pantalon por la parte de dentro, no se detecta nada de nada y si el listo de turno dice que a visto algo en el pantalon, sacas tu spider y le muestras que no es mas que un boligrafo con el que le vas a escribir algo... un autografo por ejemplo "al mas listillo"

----------


## Manu Magic

No lo he probado todavía en público pero si ensayando. Poner el spider, si llevas camiseta negra de manga corta en la parte interior del brazo, el sobaco. Queda bien cuando estiras el brazo y va hacia tu mano el objeto.

----------


## cuenk

Una preguntilla referente al spider pen, le he estado dando vueltas y esque antes de comprarlo quiero saber en que situaciones se puede utilizar y en cuales no. Esto se debe a que normalmente la magia que hago es una magia que podriamos denominar "de calle" o un poco improvisada sin grandes preparaciones. La pregunta es la siguiente:
El spider pen requiere algun tipo de preparación previa en el sitio en donde vas a realizar el efecto, o es algo de llegar y hacerlo... Se puede hacer en la calle sin más, en medio de una plaza por decir algo, o es más bien un artilujio de magia de salón ? gracias

----------


## Manu Magic

cuenk, el spider pen lleva la misma preparación que cualquier ITR, la diferencia estriba en sus prestaciones. Es electrico, tiene menos fuerza, pero se disimula mejor. Y sí se pueden realizar efectos de magia de cerca.

----------


## BITTOR

Se puede separar el itr del boli?

----------


## Manu Magic

Si, está en el capuchón. puedes solo utilizar el capuchón y se queda más pequeño.

----------


## RuBiCK

¿Las pilas que lleva son normales o tienen que ser las que venden como recambio?

----------


## ARENA

Son pilas de botón pueden ser de cualquier marca , aunque las que lleva de recambio suelen ser un poco mas baratas que las de marcas como Duracell, Energizer, etc.

Eso si segun mi parecer duran un pelin menos.

----------


## cuenk

Reabro este tema antiguo porque quería saber de algun ITR que tenga más potencia que el spider pen, por ejemplo para recoger una carta, el spider pen no puede hacerlo, únicamente la mantiene elevada a la altura en la que se encuentra la carta pero no la recoge hasta el propio spider.
Hay algun ITR que consiga esto¿? sugerencias¿? el mini economico es potente¿?

gracias

----------

